
Arm's Cortex-A76 CPU Unveiled: Taking Aim at the Top for 7nm - dbcooper
https://www.anandtech.com/show/12785/arm-cortex-a76-cpu-unveiled-7nm-powerhouse
======
dbcooper
GPU details: [https://www.anandtech.com/show/12834/arm-announces-the-
mali-...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/12834/arm-announces-the-
mali-g76-scaling-up-bifrost)

